# psychonauts direct3d problem



## daedalus_one (Jul 10, 2006)

i have bought psychonauts and have tried running it. I continually encouter a a problem stating that it cannot create a direct3d device. i have updated everything i can think of; i.e. the video driver and windows, etc. i cannot tell if this is a problem with my video card.

here are my system specs (see below for minimum game requirements):

Dell Inc. Inspiron 6000 
Windows XP Home Edition Service Pack 2 (build 2600)
Processor: 1.60 gigahertz Intel Pentium M
64 kilobyte primary memory cache
2048 kilobyte secondary memory cache
RAM: 504 Megabytes Installed Memory
Display:Mobile Intel(R) 915GM/GMS,910GML Express Chipset Family [Display adapter] (2x)
Seiko Epson [Monitor] (3x)

here are the minimum system requirements for the game:

Supported OS: Windows 98 SE/2000/XP (only)
Processor: 1.0 GHz Pentium(R) III and AMD Athlon(tm)
RAM: 256 MB of RAM
Video Card: 64 MB NVIDIA(R) GeForce3 or higher or ATI(R) Radeon 8500 or higher (see exceptions below)
Sound Card: DirectX(R) 9.0c or higher compatible sound card
DirectX(R) version: 9.0c or higher
Hard Drive Space: 3.75 GB minimum hard drive space
Controls: Windows-compatible keyboard and mouse

Incompatible Video Cards
----------------------------
The following cards are not supported:
NVIDIA Geforce4 MX/MX420/MX440/MX460/MX4000
NVIDIA Geforce4 Go
NVIDIA Quadro2 Go
NVIDIA Quadro4 500 Go
NVIDIA Quadro
NVIDIA Quadro2 Pro
NVIDIA Quadro NVS
NVIDIA Quadro4 280XGL/380XGL/550XGL
Intel 82865G Graphics Controller (Intel 865G Chipset Family)
Intel 82852/82855 Graphics Controller (Intel 852/855 Chipset Family)
Intel 82845G Graphics Controller (Intel 845G Chipset Family)
Intel 82830M Graphics Controller (Intel 830 Chipset Family)
Intel 82815 Graphics Controller (Intel 815 Chipset Family)
Intel 82815 Graphics Controller (Intel 815EM Chipset)
Intel 82810 Graphics Controller (Intel 810 Chipset Family)
Matrox G450
Matrox G550
Matrox Parhelia

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Try updating your DirectX:
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/directx/default.mspx


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

@daedalus one

Seeing as you said your system has 504MB installed RAM, that means you have 512MB of physical RAM, but your onboard video is taking 8MB as 'shared' video memory. 8MB is not enough to run that game. Restart your computer and get into your BIOS setup (usually by pressing one of the following on the manufactures logo screen: 'F1', 'F2', or delete) and look for a place where you can allocate more memory for your video.

@ Indoril

LOVE the avatar!!!


----------



## daedalus_one (Jul 10, 2006)

I have updated my directx to no avail

I am currently trying to increase my VRAM, but cannot find where to do so in BIOS . . . there doesn't seem to be an option. I think i am supposed to click on an advanced tab somewhere, but cannot find it. 8MB is my minimum video ram allocation; 128 is the maximum.

Please Help and Thank you.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

The videoc card doesn't meet the specified minimums.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

The option for increasing shared RAM changes location from one BIOS to the next, but it should be somewhere under Integrated Peripherals. You'll need to set it to AT LEAST 64Mb, preferably 128Mb.

@ gamerman
Thanks. I thought you'd like it. :winkgrin:


----------



## InCase (Sep 28, 2008)

I know the OP must have solved the problem by now, but just in case others are running into the same problem, the solution for me was to run the patch from psychonauts.com. After that, it started with no problem.


----------

